# Even better in person



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I get a kick out of Road to the Horse as it's always babies they are starting. We need a reality show. How about each one take on a really spoiled older horse that's learned the ropes. Think of it, if they do a good job they likely just saved those horses from the slaughter house. Where was the clinic (training session) held? They all seem so far from where I live. By far, I'm talking at least two airplanes and a bus.


----------

